# Old rock



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL. My next job is a basement where the rock was hung 10 years ago and never was taped. It looks to be in good shape but problly is a bit on the dry side. Its a basement but it sets above the ground With the a wood boiler heat is a non issue. Kinda cant wait to see how the bevels are. I bet they dont have the high shoulders like the stuff we get today. I figure the most trouble will be with the screws( probly will have to reset them all by hand). Plan off atatck is to use all ap mud start to finish. To stop any yellowing I will use smart prime. which also seals as well


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I just did a repair Job on a ceiling that was probably 20 years old. The rock was hard and they hung there butt joints in the middle of the stud space. And they used all nails they were poping out every where


----------



## qualityfinishes (Feb 7, 2013)

I taped and painted an attic room that was hung like 30years ago before screws taped out fine and painted fine too. i thought that the brown color of the drywall would bleed but it didnt.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dust it off and get to work:yes:


----------

